# Need advice on IBCA comps



## lcgc (Oct 2, 2016)

I was raised by the saying 'you won't know an answer to your question if you don't ask'. 

My family and I have been competing in IBCA events for the past two years. We have been doing a little better lately but notice the same teams seem to get walks at every event. These teams obviously are great cooks and know the small details that put them at the top. 

So with that said, we need some advice that you guys are willing provide that could help us in our journey. Things like:

What a winning box should look like? 

Do you turn in point meat or always from the flat?

Do you utilize the 10 minute window to turn in your box?

I look forward to your responses. 

Thanks

Jeff


----------

